# Harley passed away



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

We lost our beloved chihuahua this morning and I just feel devastated. He may have been a chihuahua but we never 'babied' him - we treated him as we would a large dog and he acted like one as well - yesterday he was sick a couple of times but we werent too concerned - in the early hours of this morning he whimpered a few times but wouldnt go out to toilet so we figured that he must be feeling poorley - he didnt get off his bed this morning so we said we would take him to the vets after dropping the kids off at school and attending their assembly - unfortunately when we got back after just 30 mins of leaving him he had passed. Im devastated and just feel that apart from to our family he was just unimportant to anybody - when a person dies they are mourned by many and I just feel that apart from us nobody cares. I also feel guilty that I did nothing yesterday. I just cant stop crying and just want him here back with his family. I dont want sympathy I just feel gutted for him - he was due to be 3 in February and had so much life left in him. RIP Harls xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of Harleys passing. You must remember that people do care, all of us who choose to share our lives with dogs know what its like when one leaves us. You aren't alone, I for one share your sorrow, I'm sure many other members of the forum do so as well. Take care. Pete.


----------



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you. xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh hun. This isnt sympathy this is genuine caring - it really is devastating to lose one of our own. 

RIP Harley x


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

so sorry to hear of your loss.
It is such a horrible feeling,thinking we could of done more
3 years old is just a baby.Poor little Harley

How are the kids?


----------



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the replies - I have 3 children 5, 6 and 11 my 11 year old is upset he is very quiet and will now and again come over to me for a cuddle and weep silently - the 2 little ones dont really understand I dont think - they have both said they will miss him and have asked questions that I have answered truthfully they seem content with the answers and seem ok thank goodness - thats another thing I will miss - he was just one of the kids, Harley treated all of the kids differently - my 11 year old when he was sitting on the floor Harley would lie across his lap - my 6 year old boy Harley would place himself upside down in his arms and lie as if he was a baby and with my 5 year old Harley would always get 'mad headed'.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Dreadful news. Even though he was just a pup 3 years is more than long enough for him to have earned family member status. 

With luck Christmas will help take the kids minds off their loss. For the adults it takes longer. The feelings of guilt are always there no matter the circumstances. The irony is the more loved our best pals were, the deeper the feelings of guilt. The more we wish we could have done the more we actually did. Sounds like Harley was a dear member of a loving family. He'll be chasing bunnies with Scrabble up at the bridge till we meet up with them agin.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry you have lost Harley 
We all care because we know how devastated you feel. Doesn't matter how they go we all think we could have done more. We do what we think is right at the time and you can't do more than that.
Take care and I know how your heart feels.  XXX


----------



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies it really does help - 

My son Jordan who is the 11 year old came downstairs before, because he was upset and unable to sleep and the floodgates just opened for him, we have just spent a good hour crying together, talking about Harley, reading the replies on here and we read the poem Rainbow Bridge and I think the cry has done him good - he said himself Harley was like his brother and he wants to do something for Harley on Xmas day like leave him a bone or a plant where he was buried - I have left him to decide - we buried him in my parents garden and wrapped him in my sons blanket which he also liked the idea of. 

I think its also helped me a little talking to my son and I hope tomorrow brings a little more peace for us. 

I have only ever lost one other dog - Patch, we had him from when I was 10 and I was 26 when he died 5 -6 years ago, he was always classed as one of the family too (I also always said he wasnt a dog he was my brother!) and I hope Harley and Patch will be playing at Rainbow bridge together. 

Goodnight all and thank you for the replies. xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Harley. Loosing a pet is loosing a close member of the family. It is extremely painful and takes time to come to terms with.
I think it's even worse when they die you because you feel cheated that they didn't have a long life.
Last January We lost our Beautiful British cream cat suddenly at the age of 3 also with the name of Harley.
After the initial Shock I became very Angry that he was taken away from us.
My heart goes out to you and your family and I hope soon the happy memories of Harley will make you all smile again.

I know My Harley loved all kinds, Kittens, Cats, Kids and Dogs so he will look after him for you until you meet again xx

R.I.P Harley and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Harley,unless you are a pet owner you don`t get it i`m sure


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

To some people animals are unimportant, I have had people say to me its just a dog for god sake, or its just a cat, if it bothers you that much get another.

My cat needed major surgery he was 2 years old, people at work asked how much is that going to be when I told them they said why don't you have it pts and get another it will save you loads of money and you will still have a cat. They didn't understand I wanted him, and I still have him. 

They don't realise another one, is not the pet you have just lost. I feel for them because they have never experienced the unconditional love and companionship pets give us.

Members on this forum do understand the pain you and your family are going through. 

When the heavy/dark cloud has lifted you will remember the good times you had together, and will be able to look back and smile.

RIP little one.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Harley, and so near to Christmas too.

Harley touched your lives in a very special way. Sharing that on here with others will make his memory live on.

Harley made a difference to your lives by enriching them - he could make a difference to others too, if you do something in Harley's memory, when the time is right for you - perhaps share some pictures/memories of happy times, perhaps make a donation in his memory to a dog resuce - or perhaps in time, in his memory, adopt another in need of a home.

Take care.


----------



## tillybear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi sorry for the loss of your beloved dog, i know how you are feeling as our Westie had to be put to sleep yesterday as she didnt ever really recover from a stomach operation. we are all devastated and the grief is bad. i send you my best wishes and thoughts. x


----------



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

tillybear said:


> Hi sorry for the loss of your beloved dog, i know how you are feeling as our Westie had to be put to sleep yesterday as she didnt ever really recover from a stomach operation. we are all devastated and the grief is bad. i send you my best wishes and thoughts. x


Thank you x Im also really sorry that you've lost your dog 

Its the little things that are really getting to me - going to bed on a night time and realising I dont have to shut the living room door to stop him getting on the settee really hurts at the moment because I wish Id have let him sleep on it every night, Im not sure how to post pics but Ive put a link to me facebook page and his pic is on my cover pic - I love this pic we were on holiday in the summer and he was definately smiling! xx

http://www.facebook.com/nicolette.johnstonhopkins


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Harley


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss hun

Sweet dreams little one! x


----------

